# Any NYC meets?



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

Is there gonna be any NYC area meet coming up? I would really like to hear some good SQ setups.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

This sunday work for you?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40887


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

No that's why I was wondering if any other meets were coming. I'm booked this weekend and next.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I think most of the gus from the northeast are hitting this meet. You may have a little wait ahead of yourself...
Sucks you cant make it out on Sunday.


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

Hmm, I can't do sundays 

Saturdays are my thing


----------

